# twist my arm



## JUNIO

Hola,

¿podéis ayudarme? He estado mirando las soluciones que se dan para esta expresión, pero no me convencen para este contexto. El personaje habla un poco en broma porque, de hecho, está hablando con un amigo.

“But I’ll need some help.”

“You and me?” Bob asked. “Working together? Twist my arm.”

MI INTENTO:
—Pero necesitaré algo de ayuda.
—¿Tú y yo? —preguntó Busch—. ¿Trabajando juntos? No sé.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## turi

"Twist my arm" se traduce "retuérceme el brazo", que es un "idiom" que significaría, en este caso "convénceme", "prueba a convencerme", "intenta....", etc.
Oye, ¿Cómo es que traduces Bob a Busch?

Saludos, t.


----------



## JUNIO

Gracias, Turissa. Ups, un error. Menos mal que luego reviso... Gracias


----------



## aztlaniano

turissa said:


> "Twist my arm" se traduce "retuérceme el brazo", que es un "idiom" que significaría, en este caso "convénceme", "prueba a convencerme", "intenta....", etc..


Concuerdo, pero aquí me parece que es irónico. Que _no_ hace falta convencer a Bob, mucho menos retorcerle el brazo.
El sentido es: "¡desde luego!", "¡encantado!".


----------



## ORL

Creo que justamente a Bob no le gusta mucho la idea de trabajar con su compañero, por eso le está diciendo "twist my arm", me suena a que el sentido que le da a la frase es "fat chance!" Está tomado de un sitcom el diálogo? Suena a eso.

En el español de aquí existe la frase "(no) dar el brazo a torcer", justamente en el sentido de (no) dejarse convencer. Ya lo decía un viejo presidente: "no me van a torcer el brazo". Y se lo torcieron;-)


----------



## aztlaniano

ORL said:


> Creo que justamente a Bob no le gusta mucho la idea de trabajar con su compañero, por eso le está diciendo "twist my arm", me suena a que el sentido que le da a la frase es "fat chance!"


En el caso que plantea ORL lo lógico sería decir, después de "fat chance", "no matter how much you twist my arm" o "not even if you twist my arm".

Si estás en casa de alguien que te ofrece otra copa de güisqui, puedes decirle al anfritrión "you'll have to twist my arm" o simplemente "twist my arm", que quiere decir 'sí quiero otra copa pero vamos a fingir que no me apetecía mucho y que tuviste que insistir". Para aumentar el efecto cómico, al decir lo de "twist my arm", en lugar de ofrecer tu brazo, levantas un dedo meñique, dándolo asi "a retorcer".


----------



## LOVE421

Yo creo que significa, pelliscame


----------



## aztlaniano

pellíscame = pinch me

Se dice "pinchme", siendo adulto, para expresar asombro.
Ejemplos:
Te enteras de que te ha tocado la lotería y has ganado un millón de dólares. Dices "pinch me (I must be dreaming)".
Te casas con un perozoso descuidado y nunca pega palo por la casa. Pero una noche llegas a casa y tu marido he limpiado todo y te está preparando la cena. Dices "pinch me".


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

aztlaniano said:


> En el caso que plantea ORL lo lógico sería decir, después de "fat chance", "no matter how much you twist my arm" o "not even if you twist my arm". .....


Quizá sea lo lógico, pero el caso es que el que escribió el texto optó por decir

“But I’ll need some help.”
“You and me?” Bob asked. “Working together? Twist my arm.”

Y hay que suponer que tenía sus razones para ello.


----------



## aztlaniano

Exactamente, porque Bob_ no_ está reacio, todo lo contrario. Porque Bob está encantado ante la perspectiva de colaborar de nuevo con su amigo, y _*no*_ porque "a Bob no le gusta mucho la idea de trabajar con su compañero".
Bob está señalando su voluntad de colaborar. En cambio, "fat chance" = no hay forma, lo descarto, olvídatelo.
Si Bob no quisiera colaborar habría dicho "not even if you twist my arm", y eso _sí _sería "fat chance".
Pero aquí no hay ninguna negación. _Twist my arm_ (and I'll do it) y se entiende que ni hace falta ninguna presión.
Si con la traducción literal - "retuérceme el brazo"- se va a entender que es irónico, no hace falta buscar más allá.
Lo que no me parece bien es la versión de JUNIO en la entrada 1: "no sé", o la interpretación de ORL, de que Bob se niega a trabajar con su amigo, mientras que "pellizcar", de LOVE, es otra cosa aparte, que aquí no pinta nada.
Quizá: _"¡retuérceme el brazo!" (Bob) bromeó._


----------



## aztlaniano

Aquí en The Free Dictionary consta el frecuente uso irónico de la frase:
*twist someone's arm* 
to persuade someone to do something that they do not want to do. 
_He might help us with the painting if you twist his arm._ 
*'Have a cream cake?' 'Oh, go on then, if you twist my arm.' (humorous) *
http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/twisted+arm


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Estimado aztlaniano:
Según #10, Bob _no _está reacio, está señalando su voluntad de colaborar, bromea.
Según #11 y The Free Dictionary, aunque sea en sentido irónico, se trata de 'to do something that they do not want to do'.
¿No hay una contradicción?


----------



## aztlaniano

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Según #10, Bob _no _está reacio, está señalando su voluntad de colaborar, bromea.
> Según #11 y The Free Dictionary, aunque sea en sentido irónico, se trata de 'to do something that they do not want to do'.
> ¿No hay una contradicción?


Cuando algo se dice_ irónicamente_, el sentido real es justo al contrario del sentido literal.

*ironía**.*

*3. *f. Figura retórica que consiste en dar a entender lo contrario de lo que se dice.

*twist someone's arm* 

sentido literal:
1. to persuade someone to do something that they do not want to do. 
ejem:_ He might help us with the painting if you twist his arm._

Lo contrario: "persuade" someone to do something they already do
want to do, something there is no need to persuade them to do.

Ejemplo del uso irónico (con sentido contrario al literal):
2. _*'Have a cream cake?' 'Oh, go on then, if you twist my arm.'*_* (humorous)* 
El sentido es: *Sí*, me apetece, tomaré una tarta.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Volvamos a la frase objeto de consulta:

“But I’ll need some help.”
“You and me?” Bob asked. “Working together? Twist my arm.”

No parece que aquí haya base para suponer un uso irónico de la frase. Se trata de 'working together' , no de comer un 'cream cake'.
En el Collins Cobuild Idioms Dictionary no hay referencia al uso irónico, lo cual no lo excluye. Cito literalmente:

*"twist someone's arm*
if you say that someone *is twisting* your *arm* to make you do something, you mean that they are trying hard to persuade you to do it.
# _I had to twist their arm to get them to start working with me, but once they did, it went well from there.  # I didn't twist your arm to make you come. You wanted to because you sensed a story._
*º *You can also talk about *arm-twisting*
# _He borrowed 70 per cent of the dividend-money from his bank, after some arm-twisting." _

Como digo, la cita no excluye el uso irónico, pero no parece que sea él de la frase cuya traducción consulta junio. El 'working together' de esa frase es muy próximo al 'working with me' del ejemplo.

The Free Dictironary transcribe las definiciones, muy similares a los de la cita precedente, del McGraw-Hill Dictionary of American Idioms and Phrasal Verbs, del Cambridge Idioms Dictionary y del Cambridge Dictionary of American Idioms, con sus respectivos ejemplos. Sólo en el segundo de esas obras hay una referencia al uso 'humorous', quizá por no ser notoriamente frecuente. 

Gracias por la definición de ironía. Para corresponder: 

*contradicción: *f.Acción y efecto de contradecir o contradecirse.


----------



## aztlaniano

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Volvamos a la frase objeto de consulta:
> 
> “You and me?” Bob asked. “Working together? Twist my arm.”
> No parece que aquí haya base para suponer un uso irónico de la frase. Se trata de 'working together' , no de comer un 'cream cake'.


 
Por favor, fíjate en que Bob* invita* al otro a torcerle el brazo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ya me fijé.

¿Nunca has visto a un niño ponerse una paja en el hombre e invitar a otro a que se la quite?

Hay una diferencia entre invitar y desafiar.  A falta de más contexto, tan válida es una interpretación como la otra.


----------



## aztlaniano

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Hay una diferencia entre invitar y desafiar. A falta de más contexto, tan válida es una interpretación como la otra.


 No dice "I dare you to try to twist my arm" ni siquiera "try to twist my arm", sino dice "twist my arm" sin más, como se dice todos los días para _aceptar _algo que se le ofrece a uno y mostrar agradecimiento por la oferta.
A Bob su amigo le ofrece la posibilidad de que los dos trabajen juntos. Bob está encantado, pero pide al amigo que le aplique una medida de fuerza a él, Bob, para obligarle a aceptar. Bob se contradice, sí, porque dice lo contrario de lo que siente. Eso se llama ironía y en este caso se trata de una _broma_, como señala JUNIO:


JUNIO said:


> El personaje habla un poco en broma porque, de hecho, está hablando con un amigo.[\quote]


----------



## Lis48

I want my husband to cook dinner. He says "Twist my arm." He means yes he will cook dinner, so I reply, "Thanks, darling."
He definitely means yes, he will cook dinner for me but a bit jokingly *as if* (but not really) I might have to beg him.
"¿Tú y yo?"preguntó Bob "¿Trabajando juntos? No sé... ¿Lo quieres? ¿Verdad? Vale, Lo haré."


----------



## duncandhu

Yes, I agree with Lis48 and Aztlaniano.

He's saying it *as if* he doesn't want to, but he does.

"¿Tú y yo?" preguntó Bob "¿Trabajando juntos? Venga, va."

El "venga, va" va de lo mismo, uno intenta "convencerle" al otro pero ya estará convencido, que son amigos.

Another way to say it would be "Go on, then"

Es una simple forma de hablar, no os liéis tanto al intentar entenderlo más.

Saludos
Duncan


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

duncandhu said:


> Yes, I agree with Lis48 and Aztlaniano.
> 
> ...........
> 
> "¿Tú y yo?" preguntó Bob "¿Trabajando juntos? Venga, va."



¿"Venga, va" o "Venga, ya"?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Lis48 said:


> I want my husband to cook dinner. He says "Twist my arm." He means yes he will cook dinner, so I reply, "Thanks, darling."
> He definitely means yes, he will cook dinner for me but a bit jokingly *as if* (but not really) I might have to beg him.
> "¿Tú y yo?"preguntó Bob "¿Trabajando juntos? No sé... ¿Lo quieres? ¿Verdad? Vale, Lo haré."



Is Bob your husband? 

Con el segundo entrecomillado, poniendo en boca de Bob lo que no dice el texto en origen, de acuerdo.


----------



## Vampiro

Honestamente no veo por dónde de dos frases tan escuetas se pueda inferir el sentido irónico de la frase.
Que haya personas que la usen en ese sentido en determinadas situaciones no quiere decir que siempre el sentido sea ese.
A falta de más contexto, por ahora sólo puedo opinar que ambas interpretaciones son posibles.
Saludos.
_


----------



## silvia fernanda

Hola,
Estoy de acuerdo con Vampiro.
Saludos


----------



## Dlyons

duncandhu said:


> Yes, I agree with Lis48 and Aztlaniano.
> 
> He's saying it *as if* he doesn't want to, but he does.


Yes, that's how I read it too (in the given context).


----------



## duncandhu

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿"Venga, va" o "Venga, ya"?


 
"Venga, va" as in "Venga, vale"

Saludos
Duncan


----------



## duncandhu

Vampiro said:


> Honestamente no veo por dónde de dos frases tan escuetas se pueda inferir el sentido irónico de la frase.
> Que haya personas que la usen en ese sentido en determinadas situaciones no quiere decir que siempre el sentido sea ese.
> A falta de más contexto, por ahora sólo puedo opinar que ambas interpretaciones son posibles.
> Saludos.
> _


 
Lo que pasa es que "Twist my arm" es una frase que nunca se utilizaría en imperativo si no fuera en sentido irónico. Pero como no eres nativo, no lo habrás sabido. Por favor no os agobiéis con esto... sólo es una frase, y estamos para contestar las preguntas según os surjan. Además, estoy 100% convencido de que este es el contexto.

Saludos
Duncan


----------



## romarsan

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿"Venga, va" o "Venga, ya"?



Interesante discusión. Yo estoy con Manuel, me gustaría que Junio aportara algo de contexto para saber si es una aceptación o un rechazo.

Saludos


----------



## duncandhu

> Interesante discusión. Yo estoy con Manuel, me gustaría que Junio aportara algo de contexto para saber si es una aceptación o un rechazo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Esto es una aceptación.

Saludos
Duncan


----------



## elirlandes

aztlaniano said:


> Concuerdo, pero aquí me parece que es irónico. Que _no_ hace falta convencer a Bob, mucho menos retorcerle el brazo.
> El sentido es: "¡desde luego!", "¡encantado!".



Así es exactamente. 

"To twist somebody's arm" generalmente es persuadir con fuerza física (sea la amenaza o haciéndolo de verdad). 

En este caso, es íronico, y Bob está encantado a la posibilidad de trabajar con el otro...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

duncandhu said:


> "Venga, va" as in "Venga, vale"
> 
> Saludos
> Duncan



Los nativos de Madrid, saben que 'Venga, ya' es tanto como rechazar o descartar lo que es objeto de esa frase.


----------



## duncandhu

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Los nativos de Madrid, saben que 'Venga, ya' es tanto como rechazar o descartar lo que es objeto de esa frase.


 
Pero no he escrito "Venga, ya", he escrito "Venga, va"

Saludos
Duncan


----------



## romarsan

duncandhu said:


> Esto es una aceptación.
> 
> Saludos
> Duncan



No lo pongo en duda, ni mucho menos, pero igual me gustaría tener más contexto, para confirmarlo

Saludos


----------



## turi

romarsan said:


> No lo pongo en duda, ni mucho menos, pero igual me gustaría tener más contexto, para confirmarlo
> 
> Saludos


 
De acuerdo contigo, Ro.

Incluso, además, le forma en que lo expresa si es posible, ya que, cómo bien dice Manuel, puede entenderse de muchas formas. 

"Vete a la mierda", por ejemplo, también dependiendo en como y de que manera se diga, puede ser de incredulidad, despectivo, de sorpresa, etc.

Saludos, t.


----------



## duncandhu

turissa said:


> De acuerdo contigo, Ro.
> 
> Incluso, además, le forma en que lo expresa si es posible, ya que, cómo bien dice Manuel, puede entenderse de muchas formas.
> 
> "Vete a la mierda", por ejemplo, también dependiendo en como y de que manera se diga, puede ser de incredulidad, despectivo, de sorpresa, etc.
> 
> Saludos, t.


 
Vamos a ver... y sin querer ser borde,

Si dices "Vete a la mierda", vale ahí sin más contexto, sin saber de qué manera se diga, sin nada más, vale... podría ser. Igual que "Fuck off" en inglés con un tono distinto se puede interpretar de varias maneras.

Pero con esto, ya lo he dicho, no hay confusión para mí. Esta es una frase que se suele utilizar en el pasado:

"He twisted my arm"
"You've twisted my arm"

Para decir que alguien te ha convencido que hagas no sé qué cosa.

Si alguien me puede decir otra manera en que se pueda interpretar "Twist my arm" así en imperativo (sin querer decir que literalmente me retuerzas el brazo), le mandaré 10€ (que no soy rico!).

Saludos a todos.
Duncan


----------



## SydLexia

I can see exactly what Aztlaniano means and I agree completely that Bob is willing. However I note there is no exclamation mark, which I would expect if he were _very very_ happy at the prospect.

Lis, if I were in your husband's shoes I'm sure I would expect _at least_ a kiss (or maybe some other, more domestic, favour)

For me the translation is pretty much "Convénzame" (poss. monetary or alcoholic favours this time )

syd


----------



## turi

SydLexia said:


> I can see exactly what Aztlaniano means and I agree completely that Bob is willing. However I note there is no exclamation mark, which I would expect if he were _very very_ happy at the prospect.
> 
> Lis, if I were in your husband's shoes I'm sure I would expect _at least_ a kiss (or maybe some other, more domestic, favour)
> 
> For me the translation is pretty much "Convénzame" (poss. monetary or alcoholic favours this time )
> 
> syd


 
I'll go along with that one!

Saludos, t.


----------



## elirlandes

SydLexia said:


> I can see exactly what Aztlaniano means and I agree completely that Bob is willing. However I note there is no exclamation mark, which I would expect if he were _very very_ happy at the prospect.
> 
> Lis, if I were in your husband's shoes I'm sure I would expect _at least_ a kiss (or maybe some other, more domestic, favour)
> 
> For me the translation is pretty much "Convénzame" (poss. monetary or alcoholic favours this time )
> 
> syd



I don't agree... this phrase is used in irony here.


“But I’ll need some help.”
“You and me?” Bob asked. “Working together? Twist my arm.”​
- Pero me hará falta algo de ayuda. -
- ?Tú y yo? - preguntó Bob - ?Trabajando juntos? Jo, no lo sé / Vaya conazo / vaya lata - 

[con ironia]


----------



## speedier

Hi folks,

I have just come across this thread, and I have to admit, I can see both sides here.

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/arm-twisting

Clearly, the dictionary definition is pretty straightforward, and there is no suggestion of any irony.

However, as has been pointed out by several people, including Aztlaniano and Lisa48, because Bob *asked* to have his arm twisted, this *could* suggest irony.

But, taking this one stage further, Bob also said, *You and me ...... working together?*

This suggests to me that this is something that Bob would find distasteful, and he needs an added incentive to agree to that suggestion, hence the "twist my arm" (in such a situation I would have said "you'll have to twist my arm", or "you'll have to make it worth my while".

However, I think we could argue this until we are blue in the face, but without actually being there and hearing the tone in Bob's voice and the look on his face, it's very difficult to decide one way or the other whether he meant the remark to be taken at face value, or ironically.

So what is the next best thing? Well, Romarsan and Turissa have the right idea. We need more context!

Are you there Junio! The lines before and after could help to clear this up.


----------



## SydLexia

Now I re-read my post I see that I didn't appear to be supporting the 'ironistas' as much as I do.

I think Bob is willing but I don't know how much. The extreme position is 100% willing, 100% irony but I can't honestly see _concrete evidence_ (from the context as we have it) for anything more than, maybe, 50-60% willingness - although I would expect it to be higher, or even much higher.

But this lack of _hormigón_ (an exclamation mark, perhaps) means that I wouldn't want to be too categoric. I suggested "convénzame" precisely because I felt it covered a wide range of possibilities and could be said in many ways, including with a wide ironic smile.

"Twist my arm", as an imperative, *is* very commonly used ironically. But even then, there are two possible ironic positions. One, that of the extreme 'ironistas' and another, very similar, of those who would ask for some sort of payment while only expecting (or requiring) some small symbolic act or favour.

Is there are more context? There must be. And the truth is that that is where the answer lies. More context, more context for the ravenous maw of WR!!

syd


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Si entiendo bien las opiniones # 38 de Speedier y número #39 de SydLexia (cuya lengua materna es el inglés), la frase de Bob puede o no tener un sentido irónico.
Para mantener un grado similar de ambigüedad en español, que es mi lengua materna, yo traduciría así el texto que tanto se ha debatido:
"Pero necesitaré alguna ayuda"
"¿Tu y yo?" preguntó Bob. "¿Colaborar? Trata de convencerme." 
(Si me convences) 

Traducciones libres podrían ser:  "....Sí, porque tu lo digas." "...No faltaba más".

En todos los casos, la intención, irónica o no, resultaría del contexto.


----------



## elirlandes

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Si entiendo bien las opiniones # 38 de Speedier y número #39 de SydLexia (cuya lengua materna es el inglés), la frase de Bob puede o no tener un sentido irónico.
> Para mantener un grado similar de ambigüedad en español, que es mi lengua materna, yo traduciría así el texto que tanto se ha debatido:
> "Pero necesitaré alguna ayuda"
> "¿Tu y yo?" preguntó Bob. "¿Colaborar? Trata de convencerme."
> (Si me convences)
> 
> Traducciones libres podrían ser:  "....Sí, porque tu lo digas." "...No faltaba más".
> 
> En todos los casos, la intención, irónica o no, resultaría del contexto.



The phrase is written with irony in English. There is no doubt, albeit it would have been better written if it had had an exclamation mark at the end.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Haya o no duda sobre el sentido de la frase en inglés, lo cierto es que no encuentro en español una frase indubitamente irónica, aunque las que indico en mi respuesta # 40, especialmente las de traducción libre, es probable que se entiendan con ese significado.


----------



## Vampiro

duncandhu said:


> Lo que pasa es que "Twist my arm" es una frase que nunca se utilizaría en imperativo si no fuera en sentido irónico. Pero como no eres nativo, no lo habrás sabido.


 
Vistos todos los aportes que se hicieron después de que me fui ayer, veo que pese a no ser nativo no estaba tan lejos de la realidad, puesto que aún para algunos nativos de pura cepa la ironía no está tan clara.
En cuanto a eso de que la frase nunca sería dicha en imperativo si no es con sentido irónico, no estoy tan de acuerdo; he escuchado a muchos nativos diciendo cosas que deberían haber sido dichas de otra forma (en todas partes de cuecen habas)
Si se trata de una conversación coloquial, como evidentemente lo es la del texto, insisto, con el contexto dado no me parece que el sentido irónico esté muy claro.
Saludos.
_


----------



## elirlandes

Vampiro said:


> En cuanto a eso de que la frase nunca sería dicha en imperativo si no es con sentido irónico, no estoy tan de acuerdo;



Insisto que está dicho con ironía, necesariamente. La prueba está en el hecho que si lo tomas literalmente, entonces querrá decir algo como "Hazme dano" lo que no va en absoluto con el contexto. 

Si él que habla no quierre trabajar con el otro, y lo quiere demostrar con una frase semejante, diría algo del estilo "You will have to twist my arm!" O sea, "Me tendrás que torcer el brazo para que accepte de hacerlo".


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Muy bien, queda claro que hay quien no tiene ni deja lugar a dudas (lo que me parece más propio de la idiosincrasia española que de la británica) y hay quien las tiene.
Y volviendo al origen de la cuestión, ¿alguna sugerencia sobre la traducción de la frase inglesa al español, para que refleje la ironía?


----------



## elirlandes

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Muy bien, queda claro que hay quien no tiene ni deja lugar a dudas (lo que me parece más propio de la idiosincrasia española que de la británica) y hay quien las tiene.
> Y volviendo al origen de la cuestión, ¿alguna sugerencia sobre la traducción de la frase inglesa al español, para que refleje la ironía?



Yo creo que en español se diría de otra forma, como por ejemplo:

"No me tienes que convencer"


----------



## ORL

Entonces, si es en ese sentido irónico, lo usual (al menos por aquí) es decir "hmmm... tengo que pensarlo"/"dejame consultar mi agenda"


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

'No me tienes que convencer' dice exactamente lo que se quiere decir. No hay ironía alguna.

'Convénceme' (como sugiere SydLexia), 'Trata de convencerme' (como sugerí yo) pueden tener sentido irónico (si dan a entender lo contrario de lo que se dice).

"hmmm... tengo que pensarlo"/"dejame consultar mi agenda"         , como sugiere ORL pueden decirse con intención irónica: depende del contexto. 

Y lo mismo "....Sí, porque tu lo digas." "...No faltaba más", "No lo verán tus ojos", "Esperáme sentado". Frases que pueden decirse en sentido directo o irónico, depende de la intención de quien las dice, y la intención resultará del contexto.

Me temo que no tenemos en español una frase que venga al caso y que se diga con ironía necesariamente y de forma que se pueda afirmar por si sola 'there is no doubt'.

Ya no tengo nada más que aportar. Pero creo que junio tiene ya donde elegir.


----------

